# Butcher Pics for the UK /US Packer Cut Brisket



## kiska95 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi Guys

Sorry about my previous post and pictures that needed download on NE Butcher Convert as it doesn't enthuse when you have to Faff about downloading..... but here they are













019.JPG



__ kiska95
__ Aug 5, 2015






 This is as it came off the hook 16 KG brisket on the bone













020.JPG



__ kiska95
__ Aug 5, 2015






James Baxter from Open all hours (David Jason new series) checking the briskets other side for a fat cap













024.JPG



__ kiska95
__ Aug 5, 2015






The spine bone coming out













026.JPG



__ kiska95
__ Aug 5, 2015






Spine bone out













027.JPG



__ kiska95
__ Aug 5, 2015






Boning out the "African Ribs"













028.JPG



__ kiska95
__ Aug 5, 2015






The finished product













029.JPG



__ kiska95
__ Aug 5, 2015






Top side with very little trimming Flat and Point intact

 













032.JPG



__ kiska95
__ Aug 5, 2015






The Plate Ribs which is the same as what was used at the 2015 SMF weekend













033.JPG



__ kiska95
__ Aug 5, 2015






"African Ribs"













030.JPG



__ kiska95
__ Aug 5, 2015






The 3 cuts with very little trimming needed half a kilo at most













036.JPG



__ kiska95
__ Aug 5, 2015






Vac packed and ready to go home and all ready for the smoker no further trimming needed. So for £65 you get all of this prepared in the same way with half a kilo of fat removed. T & G take note













022.JPG



__ kiska95
__ Aug 5, 2015






The T & G Packer cut at 6.26KG for £50 plus delivery! Work it out boys!!!!!!


----------



## bravemurphy (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi new to the forum but been looking for a long while.

So am I correct thinking all that meat in the box plus the ribs for £50?

If so how much would delivery be?

And I want one please


----------



## resurrected (Aug 5, 2015)

Brilliant Brian. 

Thanks for your time looking into this. Appreciated.


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks for the help Mate


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 5, 2015)

Hello Brian.  Good thread.  Thanks for posting.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

